# IML Superdmz3.0 Logging Opportunity



## chez (Aug 3, 2014)

I have one bottle to send someone who agrees to log it.

Write ITT why it should be you.

SUPER-DMZ Rx 3.0™ - Pro-Anabolic Triple ComplexThe Most Powerful Triple Stack Designer on the Market!*

- Increases Lean Muscle Mass
- Increases Strength & Power
- Helps with Cutting (getting lean)
- Does Not Aromatize (convert to estrogen)
- No Bloating or Water Retention*


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2014)

Would you allow It to be ran with test?


----------



## chez (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes definitely


----------



## #TheMatrix (Aug 3, 2014)

Irons gona blow up.


----------



## chez (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh **** yeah 3.0 is a monster. Msten, DMZ & Alpha, 10mgs each.


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 3, 2014)

Oh shit if you'll allow it to be ran with test I'll log it.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Aug 4, 2014)

DMZ was always my fave for strength gains, although I always used the older stuff.  Let us know how it goes.


----------



## chez (Aug 5, 2014)

Ok IronSoul ill get your SUPERDMZ 3.0 out to you


----------



## IronSoul (Aug 5, 2014)

chez said:


> Ok IronSoul ill get your SUPERDMZ 3.0 out to you



Sounds awesome bro!


----------



## chez (Aug 5, 2014)

Tracking PM sent.


----------

